# this one's for you brett



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks OSWLD, something new to learn, I've never rigged a 'hatsu.

Wiring diagram in parts catalog pdf's

http://www.tohatsuoutboardparts.com/Parts-Books.html

The binnacle should have a wiring diagram in the last few pages of the installation instructions...



No instructions? 

http://www.teleflexmarine.com/cgi-bin/library.cgi?site=home&type=us&library=1017


----------

